# الكبسة الحمراء



## جوو الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الكبسة الحمرا المضغوط*






هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 102 كيلوبايت .




*وهذي الطريقه في قدر الضغط *​
*المقادير :*

*بصل مفروم – طماطم مفروم – معجون طماطم – ملح – بهارات صحيحة ( هيل – قرنفل – قرفة – ورق غار )*

*بهارات ناعمة ( فلفل أسود – كمون – كزبرة ناشفة – دجاج - رز مغسول ومنقوع ( رز الشعلان ) *

*الطريقة :*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 76 كيلوبايت .

*


*نضع البصل في قدر على النار ونشوحه بقليل من الزيت مع البهارات الصحيحة حتى يذبل البصل *


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 119 كيلوبايت .

*


*ويبدأ يحمر نضيف معجون الطماطم ونحركهم معاً لمدة دقيقة – ثم نضيف الطماطم والبهارات*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 134 كيلوبايت .

*



*ونحركهم معاً حتى تذبل الطماطم وتتسبك المقادير نضيف الماء وبعد ان يغلي نضيف الدجاج*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 111 كيلوبايت .

*



*ويترك حتى يستوي وفي هذه الأثناء نغسل ارز وننظفه وينقع في ماء ويترك جانباً*

*بعد استواء الدجاجة نشيلها من المرق ونضعها في الصينية وندخلها فرن حامي حتى تتحمر*

*ونضبط كمية المرق والملح ثم نضيف الرز بعد شخله من الماء ونغطي القدر جيداً ويترك حتى ينشف*
*ماؤه ويستوي وبعد أن نطفيء النار نترك القدر مغطى ويترك مدة لاتقل عن*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 82 كيلوبايت .

*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 123 كيلوبايت .

*


*ربع ساعة للحصول على رز مفلفل ونثري*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 111 كيلوبايت .

*​








*دجاج مشوي بالفرن مع رزأبيض بخلطة البصل والزبيب ...*


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 109 كيلوبايت .

*​

*نتبل الدجاج بالخلطةالتالية :*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 89 كيلوبايت .

*


*عصير ليمونة – معجون طماطم – ملعقة صغيرة خل – ملح – فلفل أسود – ذرة هيل وقرفة*
*كركم – كمون - ذرة صبغة زعفران ...*

*بصل مقطع جوانح – رز مغسول ومنقوع - ( بهارات صحيحة ) مسمار – قرفة – هيل – كمون - ورق غار ...*

*الرز المستخدم بسمتي المهيدب ...*

*الطريقة :*

*بعد مانتبل الدجاجة بالخلطة السابقة ( تخفف الخلطة اذا كانت ثقيلة بقليل من الماء )توضع في كيس الشوي الخاص بالفرن ويوضع الكيس في *


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 91 كيلوبايت .

*


*صينية وندخلها فرن حامي مسبقاً على درجة حرارة فوق متوسطة لمدة ساعة *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 61 كيلوبايت .

*


*وفي هذه الاثناء نحمر جوانح البصل في الزيت حتى يبدأ يحمر نضيف له زبيب ونحركهم معاً حتى ينتفخ الزبيب*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 108 كيلوبايت .

*


*نضع الخلطة جانباً ونبدأ في سلق الرز في ماء وملح وشوية زيت وقرون الفلفل والبهارات الصحيحة*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 65 كيلوبايت .

*



*بعد مايبدأ يستوي الرز وينشف ماؤه نضع خلطة البصل على وجه الرز ونرش عيها شويةقرفة وكركم وهيل ونكتم القدر نطفي النار بعد ان ينشف ماؤه تماماً*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 81 كيلوبايت .

*


*ويترك مدة لاتقل عن ربع ساعة ...*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 108 كيلوبايت .

*


*وعند التقديم نغرف الخلطة جانباً ونضع الرز السادة ثم الخلطة على الأطراف وبعد ذلك نضع الدجاج*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 115 كيلوبايت .

*


*ويقدم بالعااافية وممكن نستبدل اللحم بالدجاج ونعمله بنفس الخطوات مع مراعاة وقت استواء اللحم طبعاً*​

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 99 كيلوبايت .

*











*مضغوط باللحم ...*



*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 80 كيلوبايت .

*​
*المقادير :*

*كيلو لحم بعظم - بصل مقطع شرائح متوسطة - طماطم مقطع مربعات صغيرة - ثوم مقطع شرائح*

*ملح - بهارات صحيحة ( قرفة - مسمار - هيل - ورق غار - ) بهرات ناعمة ( كمون - فلفل أسود - *

*كركم - بهارات لحم ) - فلفل حار - رز مغسول ومنقوع ...*

*الرز المستخدم الشعلان وممكن نستخدم رز ابو بنت ...*

*الطريقة :*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 82 كيلوبايت .

*

*نضع الطماطم والبصل والثوم والملح والبهارات الناعمة والصحيحة في قدر الضغط ونضع كمية من الماء*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 79 كيلوبايت .

*

*ونضع اللحم ونتركه حتى يغلي الماء ونقفل قدر الضغط *

*بعد استواء اللحم نضبط كمية الملح والمرق ونضيف الرز على اللحم بعد شخله من الماء جيداً ونضيف قرون الفلفل*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 119 كيلوبايت .

*


*ونغطي القدر ونخفف النار ويترك حتى الاستواء ثم نطفيء النار ويترك مدة عشر دقائق*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 102 كيلوبايت .

*

*وهنا بعد مافتحنا قدر الضغط يقلب الرز واللحم بالملعقة بلطف*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 111 كيلوبايت .

*

*ثم يوضع في طبق التقديم وبالعاااافية ...*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .

*​







*برياني الدجاج ... *



*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .

*


*المقادير :*

*دجاج منزوع الجلد ومقطع الى أرباع - زبادي - ثوم - زنجبيل - شوية كزبرة ونعناع*​
*طازجين - بهارات برياني - ملح - كركم - بودرة فلفل أحمر - زعفران منقوع في ماء كادي*

*بصل مقطع جوانح - بهارات صحيحة ( قرفة - ورق غار - مسمار - هيل )*

*رز مغسول ومنقوع ( رز بسمتي المهيدب ) ...*

*الطريقة :*
​
*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 81 كيلوبايت .

*


*نخلط الكزبرة والنعناع والثوم والزنجبيل والزيادي والكركم والملح وبهارات البرياني وبودرة الفلفل الاحمر*

*وممكن اضافة قرون الفلفل الحار على المقادير ويخلط معها ( لمحبين البرياني الحاااار )*​​
*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 45 كيلوبايت .

*

*في خلاط العصير ونضعها على الدجاج المقطع وتحرك معاً *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 66 كيلوبايت .

*

*وتترك في الخلطة مدة ساعتين *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 132 كيلوبايت .

*

*وبعد مضي الساعتينن نضع في قدر على النار قليل من الزيت حتى يسخن ثم نضيف له البهارات*

*الصحيحة ونحمسها قليلاً ثم نضيف الدجاج بخلطته ونضيف له بيالة ماء ونحرك الدجاج قليلاً ثم نغطي*​
*القدر ويترك حتى يستوي على نار هادئة مع وضع قطعة معدنية أسفل القدر *​
*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 116 كيلوبايت .

*

*في هذه الأثناء نحمر جوانح البصل في الزيت حتى يصبح بهذا الشكل *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 102 كيلوبايت .

*

*عندما يقارب الدجاج على الاستواء وينشف ماؤه وتتكون خلطة دجاج ثقيلة *

*نسلق الرز في ماء وملح وزيت وبعد مايستوي نشخله *​
*ونبدأ في عمل الطبقات نشيل قليل من خلطة الدجاج بعد استوائها طبعاً ونضع كمية من الرز *

*ثم خلطة الدجاج المرفوعة ثم طبقة رز آخر شي طبقة الرز *

*ثم نرش على وجه الرز منقوع الزعفران ونغطي القدر ويترك على نار هااادئة جداً حتى تتسبك*

*ثم نفلب القدر في طبق التقديم ويزين الوجه بخلطة البصل المحمر ويقدم*​

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 98 كيلوبايت .

*​*بالعافية*​*...*​<A style="COLOR: rgb(220,28,125); TEXT-DECORATION: none" href="http://0o1o0.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75595" rel="nofollow" target=_blank> 










*الرز البخاري ...*


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 125 كيلوبايت .

*​المقادير : ​
*بصل مفروم - جزر مبشور- طماطم مقطع شرائح - زبيب - ملح*

*بهارات ( فلفل أسود - كمون - هيل ) - معجون طماطم - قرون فلفل حار*


​الطريقة :​
*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 149 كيلوبايت .

*

*نحمر البصل حتى يبدأ يذبل نضيف الجزر المبشور ونبقي كمية قليلة من الجزر المبشور لاستخدامها لاحقاً ونحركهم معاً حتى يبدأ يتحمر البصل والجزر*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 59 كيلوبايت .

*

*نضيف الطماطم ومعجون الطماطم والكمون والفلفل الأسود والهيل*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 101 كيلوبايت .

*

*ونحرك حتى تتسبك الصلصة نضيف الماء ثم الدجاج ونغطي القدر حتى الاستواء*

*نرفع الدجاج من المرق ويوضع في صينية ونحمره في الفرن*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 96 كيلوبايت .

*

*نوزن المرق ونضع الرز والفلفل ونضيف الجزر والزبيب بدون تحريكه ونغطي القدر حتى يستوي الرز وينشف ماؤه ويترك جانباً حتى يتسبك*
*نغرف الرز في طبق التقديم ونضع الدجاج بعد تحميره*


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 78 كيلوبايت .

*​ويقدم بالعاااافية ....​









*المندي السريع بطريقه سهله :*



*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .

*

*المقادير والطريقة :*


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 78 كيلوبايت .

*

*دجاجة تسلق في ماء مع بهارات صحيحة ( قرنفل – قرفة – ورق غار – هيل )*


*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 68 كيلوبايت .

*

*بصل يقطع جوانح ويحمر في الزيت حتى يشقر وآخر دقيقتين نضيف كمية من الزبيب ونحركه *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 110 كيلوبايت .

*

*حتى ينتفخ الزبيب بعد ذلك تترك الخلطة جانباً *

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 81 كيلوبايت .

*

*بعد ان تستوي الدجاجة نشيلها من المرق ونضعها في صينية وندهنا بصفار الزعفران بعد تذويبه *
*في قليل من مرقة الدجاج وتدخل الفرن حتى تتحمر*​
*نسلق الرزفي مرقة الدجاج ونضيف قرون فلفل حارحتى يستوي ونولع قطعة فحمة حتى تتحمر وبعد استواء الرز*​
*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 62 كيلوبايت .

*

*نضع خلطة البصل على وجه الرز والدجاجة ثم نضع فنجال به زيت ونضعه في القدر ونطفي الفحمة*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 94 كيلوبايت .

*

*في الزيت حتى يظهر الدخان ونكتم القدر جيداً*

*

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 730x548 والحجم 93 كيلوبايت .

*

*بعد ذلك نشيل فنجال الزيت والدجاجة و خلطة البصل ونغرف الرز ثم نوزع خلطة البصل ثم نضع الدجاجة*

*وهنا بعد التقديم وتلذذ باحلى واسرع مندي*​

​*ويقدم بالعافية *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*







يممم والله شيييييييء
استاثمت فينا يالمايسترو الانيق
جااري التطبيق وان شاء الله انزل الصور هنا


----------



## tjarksa (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*

شكلها شهيه مرة اشكرك جو الرياض اعزمنا طيب .


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> يممم والله شيييييييء
> استاثمت فينا يالمايسترو الانيق
> جااري التطبيق وان شاء الله انزل الصور هنا


 

هههه ترى مااتغديت تقدرين تسوين وترسلينها فديكس عاادي نتنتظرك ههه:zip::sm78: نورتي


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*



tjarksa قال:


> شكلها شهيه مرة اشكرك جو الرياض اعزمنا طيب .


 

يسلمو خيو ... بس ابي من يعزمني الحين هههه انت ولا دانه :zip: واحد منكم يرسلي بثرعه


----------



## فتاة الرياض (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*


يمممي يممي وربي تشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهي *_^
راااااااااااااااائعه جدآ جوو
مودتي ,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*



فتاة الرياض قال:


> يمممي يممي وربي تشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهي *_^
> راااااااااااااااائعه جدآ جوو
> مودتي ,,


 

:smile: الشعب وش عندهم جوعااانين هههههه

يسلموو ع الطله فتاة الرياض


----------



## ميمو الحارثي (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*

عوآآآآآآآآآآآفي وربي شهيتوني مع هالصباح الله يسامحكم بس ,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 فبراير 2012)

*رد: الكبسة الحمراء*

الله يعين عاد هههه


ثاانكس ع المررور


----------

